

View the Universe in different wavelengths - stargazer-3
http://astrog80.astro.cf.ac.uk/Planck/Chromoscope/

======
nadam
I wonder why did they put the visible spectrum on the lower end of the scale
despite its frequency is higher than the upper end of the scale (it is 400-700
THZ).

~~~
rlpb
The clue is in the title of the HN post. A lower frequency is a longer
wavelength, and vice versa.

------
jere
The two highest frequencies (not including visible) are amazingly beautiful.
Almost like a painting of a storm at sea. I would really like a poster of
that.

~~~
JonnieCache
I've always wanted a beachball printed with the cosmic microwave background,
ever since I saw a cosmologist playing with one in a documentary. So far I've
been unable to find anyone to sell me one.

------
stock_toaster
I wonder what those "rainbow" like lines are that show up from 30 to 70GHz.

~~~
tomelders
I asked Reddit, and someone provided the following answer

[http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1dbyaz/what_are_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/1dbyaz/what_are_these_bandsarcs_in_the_visible_universe/c9ov9hr)

~~~
stock_toaster
neat. Thanks!

------
jpdoctor
Awsome. Anyone know what the arc structure is at 70GHz? I'm guessing artifact,
but would love to know.

~~~
stargazer-3
I may be wrong here, but they could be the observations blocked by the Sun,
with that arc being the Sun's track on a sky.

~~~
stargazer-3
I'll add up to my comment: the other wavelengths have the arc shifted, which
would mean that the observation is performed from a different location or
(more likely) at a different time of the year.

------
zokier
How are the colors mapped? For me it would make sense that the areas that
appear blue lower frequencies would shift to red as you go to higher
frequencies, but that is not what happens.

~~~
claudius
I would expect that to be intensity at that particular wavelength, so there is
no reason why it should shift from blue to red.

------
neonhomer
So is this what geordi la forge saw on star trek next generation?

------
sytelus
Why galaxy disc width blows up between 217GHz to 353GHz? It look there is far
more invisible matter(?) around galazy when you move to 857GHz.

------
david4096
Similar: <http://www.chromoscope.net/>

~~~
kaoD
Curiously enough, you can see the arc structures (mentioned in
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626679>) as two giant rips in the X-ray
layer.

------
abcd_f
Nice, but that's not the Universe. It's just a galaxy.

~~~
samwillis
No, it is the view of the 'visible' universe from earth. Most of the band
through the middle is the milky way but the rest is elsewhere in the universe.

~~~
abcd_f
My bad, indeed. I have this as my wallpaper I misremembered it for another
image (of a specific galaxy).

